# Strange Pricing?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I needed two new tyres for my car and was quoted £235 online by National. 
I then went to www.tyre-shopper.co.uk and they quoted £198 for identical tyres fitted by.......National!
I've just had then fitted by National and they treated me like their very best customer despite paying tyre-shopper.co.uk for them. 
What makes this work for National?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

TDG said:


> I needed two new tyres for my car and was quoted £235 online by National.
> I then went to www.tyre-shopper.co.uk and they quoted £198 for identical tyres fitted by.......National!
> I've just had then fitted by National and they treated me like their very best customer despite paying tyre-shopper.co.uk for them.
> What makes this work for National?


Perhaps National are happy to make money from fitting a tyre that tyre -shopper have provided. Business is business and perhaps they have a good commercial partnership with tyre-shopper.

I have purchased tyres from the internet to be fitted by a local tyre branch of Formula1 and have always been treated well with no questions as to why I did not order from them.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Simple Tyre-shopper is part of National tyres


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

BrianJP said:


> Simple Tyre-shopper is part of National tyres


Interesting that there is a difference of £20 per tyre from companies with the same group.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*branding*

Double and multiple branding.

Some customers will pay the extra and the seller in-turn makes more bucks.

TM


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Again simple 2 different trading arms of the same company.Tyreshopper is up against many other web based sellers eg Black Circles so has to be competetive


----------

